# Dateien in Hex/Dez umwandeln ?



## vbspeed (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe letztens ein Programm gefunden, das eine
Datei in Hex umwandeln und dann in einer Textdatei
abspeichern kann.
Nun will ich auch sowas machen, das Problem --> Wie ?

Ich habe mal irgendwo etwas über Byte arrays gehört aber
wissen wie es funktioniert tu ich leider nicht.

*Kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen ?*

Mfg. vbSpeed


----------



## Orakel (9. Juni 2005)

Hi vbspeed,

also ich fange jetzt nicht einen neuen Thread an, in dem erklärt wird, wie man Daten aus Dateien einlist. Benutzt doch bitte die Suchfunktion mit den Begriffen "Textdatei" und "einlesen". Da wirst Du mehr als fündig.

Und für die Umwandlung von Dezimal in Hexadizmal gibt es die Funktion Hex/Hex$

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## Shakie (9. Juni 2005)

Langsam ist es echt krass, wie viele Leute Dateien auslesen wollen und dazu einen extra Thread eröffnen. Was ist daran blos so toll?

Zum wandeln von Hex nach Dez kannst du übrigens die CInt oder CLng-Funktion verwenden, indem du ein "&H" vor die Zahl schreibst:

```
Dezimalzahl = CLng("&H" & DeineHexZahl)
```


----------



## vbspeed (9. Juni 2005)

eigentlich gets mir darum eine Datei z.B.
Bild Binär oder so einzulesen, die einzelnen
bytes in Hex/Dec zahlen umzuwandlen und
in einer Tabelle in einer Textdatei abspeichern.

Wie man Hex in Dec usw wandlet weiß ich schon.
Hab auch n extra modul dafür gemacht das alles
in alles umwandlet: Hex/Dec/Oct/Bin

Mfg. vbSpeed


----------

